
Groot Programming Language - thiagopnts
https://github.com/thiagopnts/groot
======
michh
Even though I got a laugh out of it, I propose we change the definition of
esoteric programming languages to require more creativity from their designer
than reimplementing brainfuck with different tokens for the operators.

~~~
aortega
Is not based in brainfuck, its a turing machine, and both look that way
because any less instructions are not enough for programming a digital
computer.

~~~
Retra
Converting from groot to brainfuck requires simply a 1-1 command translation.
It doesn't matter if these are turing machine operations, the point is that
there is nothing 'esoteric' about writing down what a turing machine does
using a language that everyone already knows.

If I rewrote C to use BEGIN and END instead of { and }, then that's not
inventing an esoteric language, but new syntax for an existing language.

------
MichaelAza
I propose a law of esoteric langauges:

If there exists, in popular culture, a character with a comically limited
vocabulary (e.g. Groot, The Librarian in Discworld) then there shall be a
Brainfuck variant based on its vocabulary. (In our example, Grootlang and Ook)

~~~
plumeria
That gives us one language for every Pokemon (i.e pika pika, pik pikachu,
pikachuuu, pikachu!)

~~~
mathgeek
Arguably you're only counting the lower bounds. There are many Pokémon that
have at least two different languages (based on English and Japanese names).

------
gyardley
I've never really understood why Groot stopped being able to say more than his
name - he could talk just fine until 2008 or so:

[http://13thdimension.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/07/acstarlo...](http://13thdimension.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/07/acstarlord3.jpg)

(On the other hand, the fully-talking character was a bit of a jerk, so
perhaps it's better this way.)

~~~
elechi
It's a size thing. When he's big, his vocal cords are too stiff to really
sound like anything other than 'I am Groot'.

But, to be fair, the earlier version is based on Groot being a monster, a
villain. They re-imaged a lot of the Guardians of the Galaxy to have a more
proper spaced based origin.

------
mwsherman
It doesn’t have generics.

~~~
JoelHobson
As long as I can implement a webserver in it.

~~~
marvy
You can't (at least not without non-portable extensions), but you can write
cgi scripts.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
Yet another brainfuck with different tokens. Can we show some more creativity?

------
leonatan
I prefer ArnoldC:
[https://github.com/lhartikk/ArnoldC](https://github.com/lhartikk/ArnoldC)

------
rejschaap
Had a look at the code because I also happen to be playing around with Rust.
The author seems to be struggling with strings and borrowing/lifetimes like
the rest of us. Between splitting to words and tokenizing, there are probably
3 copies of the input string in memory.

------
athenot

      i am Groot
    

(i.e. +1 for the effort)

------
boothead
It's missing the essential keyword "We". I'd submit a patch but I'm too drunk
right now.

~~~
jedberg
The last line of the spec (or near it at least).

------
jejones3141
"Groot" is Dutch for big; until I followed the link, I was wondering if it
were actually about C++. (OTOH, that would be "grootste", wouldn't it?)

------
bitwize
Even though his usual working language is Smalltalk, I'm sure Cees de Groot
would appreciate. :)

------
GavinB
I would think "We are Groot" would be better as the command to accept one byte
of input.

------
drivingmenuts
Someone needs to (not me, I'm an idiot) a VM to run it on called "Diesel".

------
n72
I refuse to use this unless it has a javascript compiler.

------
aortega
Just want to point that this is just the basic instructions of a Turing
machine, therefore this language is complete and equivalent to any other
Turing-complete language.

------
danschumann
it looks pretty enterprise ready

~~~
kr0
_ => boom

------
nawitus
Meh. Good effort, I guess.

------
failed_ideas
I'm not sure why this is on hn. The creation of a programming language using a
stupid syntax has been done, and has been done better. This adds nothing to
the space, and it's the useless language equivalent of hello world. Good for
you, you made your first hello world that is completely useless. But my hello
world doesn't end up on hn, and nor should this.

~~~
klibertp
You're probably not, but you sound as if you're just jealous... You could
phrase your comment better.

On topic: I too don't think "another brainfuck interpreter" is very
interesting, but I enjoyed sort-of-a-compiler for brainfuck implemented here:
[https://www.hashcollision.org/brainfudge/](https://www.hashcollision.org/brainfudge/)
by Danny Yoo. You can get something out of even the most useless of examples
sometimes :)

~~~
failed_ideas
I'm immensely jealous of anyone who has that much free time. I guess as a
show-hn, I'm all for this. Someone wants to do this, then it's their art or
stress relief and they're doing it for fun. But as a news submission, I don't
feel this adds anything other than it's association with a popular movie.
BrainFudge however, I really like.

